# OPV blocked?



## ChuckK (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello all, I've recently been having the following problem with my V1: With main power on, when I turn on the hot water switch with the steam wand closed, hot water comes out fairly quickly (more than a drip but less than a flood) from the 3-way solenoid, rather than flowing back down the return hose to the tank. Is this because of (as I suspect) a blocked OPV? I was wondering if anyone has had this problem, or if there is another cause, before I start disassembling the OPV.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ChuckK said:


> Hello all, I've recently been having the following problem with my V1: With main power on, when I turn on the hot water switch with the steam wand closed, hot water comes out fairly quickly (more than a drip but less than a flood) from the 3-way solenoid, rather than flowing back down the return hose to the tank. Is this because of (as I suspect) a blocked OPV? I was wondering if anyone has had this problem, or if there is another cause, before I start disassembling the OPV.


 When you make coffee or use the blind basket for backflushing.l. Does water come out of the return hose? If it does, then your OPV is fine.


----------



## ChuckK (Nov 28, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> When you make coffee or use the blind basket for backflushing.l. Does water come out of the return hose? If it does, then your OPV is fine.


 Just checked again - nope, nothing out the return hose. So I guess it I do have to get the spanners out. Thanks for the help.


----------

